# Klein Beater Screwdriver Question



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

As an apprentice you shouldn't work on anything live... so get a beater and beat the heck out of it...

I have a little of everything, I enjoy the beater for certain uses and think it's worth the $7 or $8 I paid for it.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks for your advice  



Should I get both sizes in "beater style" to cover the "medium and large flathead" requirements?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Do not and I repeat do not buy a beater one. 
The other screw drivers hold up just as well as long as you don’t go crazy hitting on them. The beater style ones are metal all the way through from the shaft up to the metal hitting spot. I cannot tell you how many times I’ve shocked the hell out of my hand because of that ****ing screwdriver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with drsparky14, do not buy that screwdriver. 

That is the last tool you should ever buy. It shouldn't even be on the market. I threw mine out after being zapped a few times. Even though you know not to use it working live, you will forget. When you forget, hopefully it's just re-tightening a receptacle or 120v switch. 

Why there's a direct connection from the blade to the cap, for an electricians screwdriver, is beyond me. The guy that invented it should get electroshock therapy. 

If you want a chisel, buy a chisel.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I bought the Klein with the shaft that goes all the way through to the cap. I probably wouldn't buy it again. 

The tip has held up very well, still nice and sharp with a good deal of beating. 

It's not a very heavy shaft, I'd rather have a heavier shaft for prybar purposes. Very surprised this wasn't made with a good heavy square shaft. 

I really don't hammer very hard on the thing. In fact I usually just use it for tightening and removing lock nuts. I don't go full moron with this task, there is no reason to wail on it, just tapping it gets it plenty tight. So you don't really need the full tang and the cap. I never had a screwdriver damaged by setting locknuts before I bought this screwdriver. 

The safety issue hasn't bit me yet but the way I think, why keep even a slight hazard around if you don't have to? 

If I was you I'd probably buy a regular square shaft 5/16" x 8" and a 1/4" x 4" with whatever handle seems to fit your hand best. I spend too much on tools but I'd stay cheap with the big one, a made in USA Husky or Craftsman or maybe Kobalt. Actually a couple of my favorite beaters are flea market or garage sale finds. 

The 1/4" one I might upgrade to Klein but only if funds are not an issue at the moment. Driving slotted screws is miserable with a crappy tip but it's a fair pain in the ass with a good tip, and you don't really run into that many slotted screws, you'll turn far far more phillips #2, that's the one to buy a good one.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Drsparky14 said:


> I cannot tell you how many times I’ve shocked the hell out of my hand because of that ****ing screwdriver.


SO how many times will you let it shock you before you throw it out? I am way too stubborn about throwing away ten bucks but first time I get so much as a tingle I swear it's getting flung :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ill repeat that.
Do not own that screwdriver.
For one thing, you will only ever need a 6" beater and yes, get the Klein that has a fully plastic handle.
I routinely smash the crap out of them with both my linemans and a 3lb baby sledge and FWTW, the metal screwdriver tip needs to be touched up a bit now and then but the handle stays acceptable for many years.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

splatz said:


> I bought the Klein with the shaft that goes all the way through to the cap. I probably wouldn't buy it again.
> 
> The tip has held up very well, still nice and sharp with a good deal of beating.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much all I carry with me. And a #2 square tip. The 1/4" flathead is longer 7-8inch.
Had the 4in one but the tip broke, I got used to the longer shaft pretty quick and comes in handy in certain situations when you need that extra length.

I use the 8in for everything from locknuts to prying boxes, staples, digging out for the GEC, lol and chipping away studs.

All of them are Klein and for 98% of jobs thats all I needed. 

Once in awhile I come across torx/star screws or need precision screwdrivers, but I dont carry those with me. I keep those sets in the truck.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I switched to Whia screwdrivers for a change, because Klein is all I've ever used. For a screwdriver they're nice, but the handles don't take the occasional beating like the Klein's. I haven't had to touch up the tip yet, but I have had to touch up the handle so the plastic doesn't dig into my palm.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> Ill repeat that.
> Do not own that screwdriver.
> For one thing, you will only ever need a 6" beater and yes, get the Klein that has a fully plastic handle.
> I routinely smash the crap out of them with both my linemans and a 3lb baby sledge and FWTW, the metal screwdriver tip needs to be touched up a bit now and then but the handle stays acceptable for many years.


Wtf are you beating on it with a 3# sledge? Lol



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cabletie said:


> I switched to Whia screwdrivers for a change, because Klein is all I've ever used. For a screwdriver they're nice, but the handles don't take the occasional beating like the Klein's. I haven't had to touch up the tip yet, but I have had to touch up the handle so the plastic doesn't dig into my palm.


Whats with you guys? Are you buying those German tools to put in the bed of your Japanese pickup trucks??

Where's your MAGA?? :vs_mad:

Klein Tools operates the following plants in the U.S.:
Lincolnshire, IL • USA. Corporate Headquarters.
Mansfield, TX • USA. Manufactures pliers, cable cutters and wire strippers.
Mansfield, TX • USA. ...
Elk Grove Village, IL • USA. ...
Fort Smith, AR • USA. ...
Cedar Rapids, IA • USA. ...
Bolivar, NY • USA.
MAGA!!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with the other guys. The best hand tool Klein makes is the traditional beater with the insulated handle. Those things are tough. 

Yes, we are supposed to work cold but that doesn't take into account forgetfulness or working with morons. Don't buy the one with the shaft all the way through.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I carry one in my bag. I use it for certain jobs. I've actually never used it on anything that had a wire attached to it.

I don't like to beat on my other drivers that I carry.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Whats with you guys? Are you buying those German tools to put in the bed of your Japanese pickup trucks??


I fell for this German-is-better stuff, it's terrible  

The Wiha screwdrivers have a funny shape handle and I did not want to admit this because I fell for it but they are nonsense. The way they are shaped if they fit your hand exactly they might be wonderful but for the other 9/10 people a less ambitious handle will work better. 

The tips don't hold up any better than Klein. The slotted tips are too thin and the metric sizes don't seem to fit US fastener slots as well. 

AND those fancy Euro brands are starting to sneak in some of their product from China so don't get duped and pay a premium price for a German named tool made in China.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

No need for the beater driver. 

Anyone else like greenlee’s hand tools? I get a good discount on them and find they last longer than the new Klein. (Old Klein were great)

Also, isn’t greenlee made in the US? And union?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Dude, you will be making your own "beater screwdrivers" during your entire career, and it won't take long at all for you to get the first one.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

BTW not that this is on topic but when the Klein slotted tips were crappy for a short while there I started grabbing old old slotted screwdrivers at garage sales and flea markets. There are zillions of them around and practically give aways. 

Taking the tips to a grinding wheel never worked for me, I wound up ruining them, but just a few minutes with a file and they are nice and square and sharp. If you go over them with some WD40 and steel wool, that will take off paint splatters etc. they are like new in a couple minutes. 

Most of the old screwdrivers from standard brands (North, Stanley, etc.) are pretty good steel but occasionally you find one made of super strong stuff, much harder to sharpen with a file but stays really nice. 

The wooden handles are fine to work with and if you don't go gorilla they aren't going to split with a little hammering.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Milwaukee makes "demolition" screwdrivers that are designed to be used in ways other screwdrivers weren't. A set of 2 costs about 20 bucks.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

eddy current said:


> No need for the beater driver.
> 
> Anyone else like greenlee’s hand tools? I get a good discount on them and find they last longer than the new Klein. (Old Klein were great)
> 
> Also, isn’t greenlee made in the US? And union?


Sadly not I saw some Greenlee nutdriver sets that were Taiwan and their drill-taps are overpriced Chinese. 

I think the tools they are known for - gang boxes, KOs etc., benders - are still made in USA but I'd sure check. 

I don't think they ever made their own hand tools, just relabelled SK or KD at one point and now they aren't even relabelling quality brands. 

I haven't had that much trouble with new Klein but I wouldn't know since my old klein stuff has lasted so long, I only wind up replacing what I lose or give away.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have the Klein demo driver and I used it for the really stubborn knockouts in Milbank meter sockets. It pretty much stays with the dedicated service tool bag.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> Whats with you guys? Are you buying those German tools to put in the bed of your Japanese pickup trucks??
> 
> Where's your MAGA?? :vs_mad:
> 
> ...


I bought a set and a few single screwdrivers for a change. After using them, I don't see them as superior to kline. In fact I think Klein takes a lick'n better. 

I don't own any Knipex. 

As far as vehicles go, I'm 51 and have only owned Fords. That changed with my last one. I got a good shoeing in the nutz. Other than maybe buying one of the transit vans, I'll never buy Ford again. Although I still own an E-250, '77 F-350 and a mustang, I'll never buy a new one. 

I've now turned GM, and traded a lemon of a Ford in for a Traverse. 

I'm not sure what MAGA is, but I think I still got it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I'll take the unpopular side and say that's my main flat screwdriver (I've got a couple Weras in terminal sizes and huge 16" Klein as well). It's the only driver I hit with anything. Never been shocked (however I wear gloves of some sort 99% of the time). They are really tough and the metal cap is nice for tapping on things where a hammer would be too much (I also never hit anything with my linesmens).


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why buy a beater when any Klein driver in your bag will turn into a beater anyway?
The tips don't last, so those are what I used as beaters.
Frankly I never knew they made a special beater driver. They must know any screw driver they sell has a limited lifetime.
Very limited!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Klein makes the best drivers. The German drivers are soft in comparison.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm with John. I never went out of my way to buy a beater. They just get graduated down to beater duty as they become too worn as regular straight screwdrivers, and the old beater gets graduated to the trash when the handle is too effed up to use properly anymore. If something's super tight, I have a couple small brick chisels that will do the trick.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

splatz said:


> SO how many times will you let it shock you before you throw it out? I am way too stubborn about throwing away ten bucks but first time I get so much as a tingle I swear it's getting flung :laughing:




Prob 4 more times. Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use the Klein and Milwaukee demo drivers all the time, got one in each bag and tool box. Got a few mayhew striking prybars I use a lot too. Got tired of having to sand down mushroomed handles.



I keep a Philips demo driver around for beating on stubborn screws too.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

99cents said:


> Klein makes the best drivers. The German drivers are soft in comparison.



I have only purchased Klein my entire career. There is only one screw driver I have thats still got a good tip. Its a big Klein.
All the smaller ones are ruined and should be discarded.
If I was still working I would HAVE to replace all of them except the one larger one.
I never got more than a year out of a Klein screwdriver that is used every day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have only purchased Klein my entire career. There is only one screw driver I have thats still got a good tip. Its a big Klein.
> All the smaller ones are ruined and should be discarded.
> If I was still working I would HAVE to replace all of them except the one larger one.
> I never got more than a year out of a Klein screwdriver that is used every day.


Do you not tune up your screwdriver tips with a file or light grinding?

I was taught that early on and have always done it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Gnome said:


> They are really tough and the metal cap is nice for tapping on things where a hammer would be too much (I also never hit anything with my linesmens).


That's a good point too, I have used the cap to tap in plastic concrete anchors, little things like that.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you not tune up your screwdriver tips with a file or light grinding?
> 
> I was taught that early on and have always done it.


Grinder tends to get away from me  

File works great.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Grinder tends to get away from me
> 
> File works great.


File is best for not building up heat, a bench mount belt sander is great if they are really bad, I just never liked using a bench grinder on them like so many guys do.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I do have the yellow Wera beater. Great tool. There is absolutely no chance that I will use it on a live circuit, because it looks nothing like my other screwdrivers. I

And on the side topic of “only buy Klein “etc.…

I never understood people who buy, for instance, Klein hammers, tape measures, stuff like that. Klein is not a hammer manufacturer, or a tape measure manufacturer. They buy someone else’s, and put their name on it. So why not buy a better brand?

I often look forward to when a tool breaks, because then I get to try out a new brand. I am open minded enough to want to buy and find excellence. 

Plus, I like kitty cats.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> I do have the yellow Wera beater. Great tool. There is absolutely no chance that I will use it on a live circuit, because it looks nothing like my other screwdrivers. I
> 
> And on the side topic of “only buy Klein “etc.…
> 
> ...


Starting out as a young kid working for family they gave me the tools I needed and they picked them up at a supply house with materials

I followed suit growing up in the trades, tools were bought at supply houses and that limited the brands available. For guys my age it was supply house during the day or Sears on your own time, we didn't have Home Depot. Lowes. or the internet like the younger guys do nowadays.

Of all the handtools I have it's Klein, Stanley, Estwing, and Craftsman that I own the most of.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Starting out as a young kid working for family they gave me the tools I needed and they picked them up at a supply house with materials


Being given then is different. And yes sometimes we just go with what we know. 









MechanicalDVR said:


> Of all the handtools I have it's Klein, Stanley, Estwing, and Craftsman that I own the most of.



There you go. An Estwing hammer. Not Klein. A real hammer.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Estwing hammer, lol
I was looking at one, then I thought to myself....im not a carpenter, and bought a husky for 1/3 the price!

Its a good hammer

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

I have the Milwaukee demo set. The Philips is kinda weak, but the slotted is ****ing boss. Yeah, the shaft goes all the way through the handle to a steel cap, so if you're stupid about it, you could get shocked. It really shines as a chisel, pry bar, and leverage tool, and you can really go caveman on it before it will bend. I have beaten the **** out of mine and it has only recently started to round a bit at the corners. Anyhow, my $0.02 is I have a demo/beater and I like it. It is in my pouch with only a few other "always carry" tools - most of my tools stay on my cart or toolboxes until I need them.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Speaking of beater Philips ... what’s it for? I can’t see an application.


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

tjb said:


> Speaking of beater Philips ... what’s it for? I can’t see an application.



I dunno. I think it's just to complete the set. If you look at the Milwaukee set, the slotted is beefy, and the philips is just a normal, skinny philips, except the shaft goes all the way to a steel cap. I don't think I have ever used mine.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

tjb said:


> Speaking of beater Philips ... what’s it for? I can’t see an application.


I've beat on a torx driver to back out screws that the heads were stripped. Perhaps the phillips does the same???

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I have a DeWalt demo screwdriver that my wife found in her school room after some electrical contractors did some work in her school. The handle has a crack in it now but I’ve beat the fire out of it and the tip is still fine. It’s in my tool kit and gets used a lot, often as a impact driver on set screws in mechanical lugs. The price is the best part though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah the demo driver!! We're all doomed it has a metal cap :vs_laugh:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

tjb said:


> Speaking of beater Philips ... what’s it for? I can’t see an application.


Why to poke a hole in sheet steel when your drill is at the bottom of the ladder of course.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you not tune up your screwdriver tips with a file or light grinding?
> I was taught that early on and have always done it.



I thought those black tips were made to not need adjusting?
Isn't that why they started doing that to them? To make them last?
I can't see any reason to take a file to a driver. If I have to file it now and again, the driver is a POS.
But I did sharpen my own drill bits.....LOL


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I thought those black tips were made to not need adjusting?
> Isn't that why they started doing that to them? To make them last?
> I can't see any reason to take a file to a driver. If I have to file it now and again, the driver is a POS.
> But I did sharpen my own drill bits.....LOL


Every screwdriver needs the tips retouched, learned that in 7th grade shop class.

Just like honing a knife blade.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

daveEM said:


> I carry one in my bag. I use it for certain jobs. I've actually never used it on anything that had a wire attached to it.
> 
> I don't like to beat on my other drivers that I carry.


I have the Wera beater and I love it. I like the feel of the Wera handles, and the hardened tip and metal striking cap make it a formidable tool. And I'm not any more concerned about accidentally shoving it into live equipment than I am a chisel or a nail bar or any other thing obviously not meant to be used there. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Every screwdriver needs the tips retouched, learned that in 7th grade shop class.
> 
> Just like honing a knife blade.



Shop class! I loved wood shop. Didn't use to many screwdrivers in that 

class though. 

In reality I have touched up screwdrivers. But only when I was stuck with it. Bad tips got tossed in most of the occasions.
I never tried to get a replacement for some reason. Maybe they were company drivers?



But thanks. I think I will touch up the bad ones in my bag. Just because.
Now where is my file set?????????


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Shop class! I loved wood shop. Didn't use to many screwdrivers in that
> 
> class though.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I always carried a fine file just for that reason. 

Look at all those free screwdrivers you could have gotten under warranty....


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome. I always carried a fine file just for that reason.
> 
> Look at all those free screwdrivers you could have gotten under warranty....



Maybe that's why sometimes I had to give the bad ones back?.......:wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Maybe that's why sometimes I had to give the bad ones back?.......:wink:


Could be!


----------

